# what kinds of chips/power programmers work with the B16 spec v?



## svh1989 (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't come across any programmers that say outright they support the B16 sentra spec V.

Some of the big part stores say outright Bullydog will work (not sure if that's even a good programmer) but their site really has no list of supported vehicles.

I'm brand new to nissanforums and am looking for pointers to get more HP without slapping a turbo on my new car. I had a magnaflow cat back exhaust put on, and am looking into an intake, high flow cat, etc. Not looking to get race performance but a little more power never hurts.

Thanks, fellas


----------

